# HOW TO BOOT WINDOWS 8 IN SAFE MODE



## DeaD_mEAt (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys I'm back here with a new problem, this time with my personal computer :sad:
I saw this post on the internet where you can install a facial recognation program so instead on pressing your password the computer uses its webcam to scan your face and than unlocks...

Im using windows 8 and now that i installed that programm and restarted my computer it wont turn on, and it doesnt show the unlocking screen after booting...

I think if this was a windows 7 or earlier i would simply have to boot it in safe mode and uninstall the programm and my problem would be solved... But as you all know, with time things get more complicated and it seems like Windows 8 doesnt have that feautre anymore...

Can anyone help me and tell me what to do???


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Windows Startup Settings (including safe mode) - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## DanJon (May 22, 2013)

THank you for link, JMPC. Needed to get in safe mode, but it was so unlike previous windows versions


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: How To Boot Into Safe Mode On Windows 8 (The Easy Way)


----------

